# Just a quick heads up.



## DRACO18 (Jun 16, 2006)

The Poudre canyon flashed to about 4-4.5 today around 3pm. With this amount of water coming down it blew the strainer out of three way. With that being said those logs/trees flushed down stream and some I found. There are some piled at the bottom of tunnel against the wall, some of the others were on the right side out of the line of mish falls. I am sure that some other debris came in with during this flash as well. I know that everyone is probably done for the season but just a heads up if you are looking for some ELFing. Be aware of the ever changing conditions up there.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Cool! And thanks for the heads up. 

Would have loved to see that.

Any clue where the flood came out of?


----------



## DRACO18 (Jun 16, 2006)

It was raining about an inch an hour between middle narrows and bridges put in. A few slides came in along all the drainages throughout this section.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Just a second heads up for you elfers it looks like there is a blockage and new rapid next to the palace just above the tunnel. Could be an interesting high water next year


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

What Paul didn't mention is that the flash did not carry over into today it was very low, the good news is that there are going to be some new/interesting sections in Stevens down next year.


----------

